# Id please



## steve-d (Jul 4, 2010)

so my girlfriend has these two in her tank and asked me what they were...and to be honest i ant got a clue, lol
can anyone help? full credit goes to any who can help, lol


















many thanks in advance


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Mutated bumblebee and maybe a Dimidiochromis strigatus. The body isn't long enough to say eye biter.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

danielratti said:


> Mutated bumblebee


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'd say it is some sort of Lamprologine, probably Tanganyikan. Must say the appearance is quite unusual, though! As to exact genus/species, nada clue.


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

I'd go

Crabo
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=845

and 
not sure about 2nd., but wondering if body shape is right for either of the Dimidiochromis sp mentioned by danielratti


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

_Pseudotropheus _don't get head humps, Lamprologines do.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That "headbump" look seems to be an optical illusion with the photo.
Probably Crabro.

D. strigatus was my first guess for the Hap as well, thou I'm not sure.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, if you look at the first one cross eyed it doesn't have a hump head! Never again will I work 4am-10pm...


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

The humphead is a hole in the rock behind it, the blueish color looks like part of the fish. I knew I needed new glasses, guess I just didn't realize how badly!

Too bad, it would have made for a very interesting Lamp! :wink:

It is a very skinny fish for a _crabro _(another reason it didn't look _Pseudotropheus _to me), but that could be due to any number of things.

:roll: :roll: :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Fish two is a Tyrannochromis species, can't tell which.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

Tyrannochromis macrostoma Would be the closest match. The other Tyrannochromis have like a cammo pattern to them.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

#1 crabo very poor barring! might not be the traditional crabo might be Pseudotropheus sp. "Crabro Blue and Golden" With the blue and golden the barring tends to break up like this one has and if you look at the picture this fish does seem to have some blue coloration on the dorsal fin and face! How big is the fish could be a Juvy


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

GotCichlids? said:


> #1 crabo very poor barring! might not be the traditional crabo might be Pseudotropheus sp. "Crabro Blue and Golden" With the blue and golden the barring tends to break up like this one has and if you look at the picture this fish does seem to have some blue coloration on the dorsal fin and face! How big is the fish could be a Juvy


No, just a regular crabro.


----------



## lil_flame33 (Mar 20, 2010)

i agree... its a regular crabro with bad barring... mine looks alot like him


----------

